

Ask YC: Out-sourcing little boring jobs - pi3832

I've got some flow-charts that are currently image files, which I need to redo as Oo Draw files.  I hate that kind of mindless work.  Are there any websites out there where you can pay people to do little one-day jobs like this?
======
NonEUCitizen
will <http://vectormagic.com/> help? unfortunately, no longer free.

~~~
pi3832
Probably not--there's a lot of text in the charts. And I want to be able to
edit them easily in the future.

Thanks, though.

------
michael_dorfman
Mechanical turk?

~~~
pi3832
Looks perfect. Thank you.

~~~
pi3832
Or maybe not. That doesn't seem to be set up for one-person jobs. More like
hiring a swarm to sift through data.

I may give www.peopleperhour.com a try. (The Mechanical Turk suggestion did
manage to break my brain-lock, though, so it was useful.)

